# Vacation and DSM



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Got a bit of a noggin scratcher here and could use some advice.

I have set up a 20 gallon long using the Dry Start Method. Things have gone very well so far and I am extremely happy with the progress.









Plants: 
UG
HM
Bacopa Carolinia
S. Repens
Hydrocotyle Tripartita
Flame Moss
Mini Pellia
Myriophyllum Mattogrossense
Rotala Colorata
Ludwigia Brevipes

Normally I would flood the tank in about a month or so, but I am leaving for a 3 week trip right when I would probably have flooded it.

So I figure I have a couple of options:

1. Flood before I leave and cross my fingers. Risky as I would want to keep an eye on these plants to determine if/how much co2 to add and when. Just not 100% confident not being there during the new tank/algae bloom/transition time.

2. Leave it for the three weeks. Hasn't gone more than three days without a misting.

3. Add some type of DIY misting system on a timer that would fire once or twice a day over the three week period.

4. Move the tank to a friends place. Final resort. Probably my least favourite option.

To add to the difficulty of this situation, the tank is located at work which will be effectively shut down during the time I'm away. Not like I can get a friend to pop in every now and again to give it a couple of quick sprays.

What do you think? Which option gives the best chance of making it through this period unscathed?

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Any ideas? 

I'm leaning towards the automated misting system route. Anyone with any experience with this? Is it overly expensive?

Any ideas/comments/suggestions/rebuttals are very welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the best thing to do would be to leave it with a friend. A second option you didn't mention is to slightly flood it. ie, have water just over the substrate so that in 3 weeks even with evaporation it wouldn't go all dry. The least favourable option would be to flood it now and monitor for a month to get it dialed in.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can modify a cheap humidifer and add a tube into your tank. It's a finer mist so you'd need to figure out how long to leave it on for.

I did that for my brother's tarantula tank and it kept it everything wet and humid.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

very nice tank!!! just curious where you got the UG from thanks=D


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks all.

I'm a bit nervous of moving it to a mates place as I am worried about the steep slope in the substrate shifting/flattening out. The partial flood is an interesting idea too. 

Very interested in the modified humidifier idea. I think I'll explore that option. Thanks effox!

I got half of the UG from Canadian Aquatics - it's the Aquaflora cell cultured product. The other half I got from a member here who was growing it floating on the top of some water. Have been very impressed with how quickly both portions of the UG have adapted and spread in this tank. 

Thanks again for the ideas!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very impressed with how your UG turned out also. I might have to replace my HC carpet with that as I'm tired of the never ending trimming and the days of floating bits afterwards.


----------

